# Kibble + raw food diet



## VizslaMilo (5 mo ago)

Our little Milo will be 8wks old in a few days and has been fed a raw diet. I’m thinking about adding some kibble with milk for his breakfast, but have no idea which brand is a great quality one that would supplement a raw food diet well. I appreciate any advice or suggestions.


----------



## TrumpetBlast (Jun 27, 2020)

VizslaMilo said:


> Our little Milo will be 8wks old in a few days and has been fed a raw diet. I’m thinking about adding some kibble with milk for his breakfast, but have no idea which brand is a great quality one that would supplement a raw food diet well. I appreciate any advice or suggestions.


We feed a raw diet and she also gets kibble. We use Zignature salmon, as she is allergic to a few proteins. We also top with Ziwi Peak lamb and tripe, which she really seems to love. We did 100% raw but she just didn't seem to like it after a few months, so the kibble got her interested again.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

With Finn we went through a number of different foods. 
Eventually, we settled on Origen Large Puppy simply because he would eat it. We stayed with Origen as he became an adult, but he eats cooked chicken, beef, and tuna with it. In rotation. He also gets treats With his food.
During hunting season he gets a lot more beef and tuna, as well as rice, mashed potatoes, and sweet potato. He works really hard from October to the end of the year, so his diet changes to accommodate the increased workload and calorie consumption. All my Vizslas through the years have been fed differently during hunting season.


----------

